# Laminated



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 11, 2014)

Been playing around with glue ups lately. Not sure why, but man do they look cool when finished. I'm also amazed at the patience some of you must have doing much more intricate work than this. I tried doing a basketweave pattern yesterday... now I have a bunch of small chunks of pretty wood in my scrap bin. 

First one is birsdeye maple with a mystery wood. Got it in a box of thins a while back from someone on here (sorry, I forgot who!). Second one is curly maple and paduak, and I found that it was quartersawn, so I alternated the curly and quartersawn figure.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 11, 2014)

Those look very nice - I like the look of those.



JR Custom Calls said:


> Got it in a box of thins a while back from someone on here (sorry, I forgot who!).



If you got that box of thins from the same person I did, it's bloodwood. I think it was from pvwoodcrafts when he was trying to clear out some stuff he wasn't going to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 11, 2014)

Sprung said:


> If you got that box of thins from the same person I did, it's bloodwood. I think it was from pvwoodcrafts when he was trying to clear out some stuff he wasn't going to use.


That's who it was! Thanks. I got a nice mix of real thin and kinda thin stuff, and it has turned out to be ideal for glue ups. I'm going to have to get back in touch with him soon lol.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 11, 2014)

They both look exquisite Jonathan !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Jonathan those look great. Really like the second one. I must say your work is very pleasing to my eyes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 11, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Jonathan those look great. Really like the second one. I must say your work is very pleasing to my eyes.


Thanks buddy. I agree with you, I took what I didn't like on my first attempt, and tried something a bit new with the second.


----------

